# I'm seeing Red



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Will the new Red groupo work with Force or Rival parts?:idea:


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Dank said:


> Will the new Red groupo work with Force or Rival parts?:idea:


Yes...


----------



## bikejunkie223 (Apr 5, 2005)

I have found the new Red group to be incompatible with my finances. That makes me sad.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

bikejunkie223 said:


> I have found the new Red group to be incompatible with my finances. That makes me sad.


I find that to be an issue with a lot of gear these days. I fear I'm sliding into retro-grouchdom because it is affordable.

To better answer the OP, I believe the recent Velonews article on Red specifically mentioned its compatibility with Rival and Force.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

So since the new front derailleur will have trim does that mean you can just buy a red front derailleur or will you need the red shifters also?


----------



## bikejunkie223 (Apr 5, 2005)

stunzeed said:


> So since the new front derailleur will have trim does that mean you can just buy a red front derailleur or will you need the red shifters also?


I believe the trim position is determined by the lever and the front mech doesn't have anything to do with it, so of course you need to buy the $500 levers instead of the $75 derailluer!


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

bikejunkie223 said:


> I believe the trim position is determined by the lever and the front mech doesn't have anything to do with it, so of course you need to buy the $500 levers instead of the $75 derailluer!



I agree ............. it's in the lever.


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Red is for sale now on competitivecyclist.com. It's listed at 1,944g and $1,944.00. Who wants to buy my Rival?


----------



## chicagorider (Jul 18, 2006)

rollin nolan said:


> Red is for sale now on competitivecyclist.com. It's listed at 1,944g and $1,944.00. Who wants to buy my Rival?



Uhhh, it isn't in stock though for at least a couple months.


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

rollin nolan said:


> Red is for sale now on competitivecyclist.com. It's listed at 1,944g and $1,944.00. Who wants to buy my Rival?


So maybe it's lost on me, but is this sarcasm? You want to jump from Rival to Red? 

And on another note, isn't almost $2k for a gruppo a little insane? Are they really claiming this to be better than Record? Or are they just going on a flyer with the whole 1944g and $1944 price tag gimmick?


----------



## chicagorider (Jul 18, 2006)

newridr said:


> So maybe it's lost on me, but is this sarcasm? You want to jump from Rival to Red?
> 
> And on another note, isn't almost $2k for a gruppo a little insane? Are they really claiming this to be better than Record? Or are they just going on a flyer with the whole 1944g and $1944 price tag gimmick?



so 125 gram weight difference is not worth $250?? Also the shifters come with a reach adjustment and SRAM shifter hoods are comfortable so i would say it is well worth the money.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it's more like $500 difference and with Force prices dropping (it's on sale a lot of places) the difference is more like $700. That's a lot for trim adjustment (only for the large, not the small chainring with Red), ceramic bearings, and some tweaks to cut 125 grams (all claimed weight). I'd rather not ride on brake pad holders that have been drilled out like Red.


----------



## chicagorider (Jul 18, 2006)

stevesbike said:


> it's more like $500 difference and with Force prices dropping (it's on sale a lot of places) the difference is more like $700. That's a lot for trim adjustment (only for the large, not the small chainring with Red), ceramic bearings, and some tweaks to cut 125 grams (all claimed weight). I'd rather not ride on brake pad holders that have been drilled out like Red.



I was talking about Red and Record, the differences between those.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Anyone wanna buys some Force shifters? My small hands are crying for those REDS!!!!

Flash


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

I will probably buy Red shifters and Rival everything else, cause I just really want the trim adjusting. Plus wait for it to be out for a bit and start appearing on discounters' websites.


----------



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

FYI,
Our outside distributor rep told me yesterday that it would be the end Nov before RED starts shipping and they are only offering complete groups on first come basis to shops.
At first I wanted to just get the shifters, now I'm waiting on full group unless I want to wait 'til '08. :cryin:


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Hmm Icalled Compeditive cyclist who have Red list for sale on their website and not only as a complete gruppo. Their response was they would be getting it in in mid october and so were taking pre sales. I have heard alot different time frames for Reds arrival tho not sure aht to believe. I am pretty interested in getting a gruppo for my wife's new bike hopfully the fact she works in the bike industry will help get us a deal.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Glory Cycles is selling the RED group for $1925. http://www.glorycycles.com/srredrogr.html
I am itching.. but $2k is pretty steep! I can buy a completed LOOK 555 carbon bike with Shimano 105 group for less than that price from Glory


----------

